

2013 Browser Security Comparative Analysis: Socially Engineered Malware - barista
https://www.nsslabs.com/reports/2013-browser-security-comparative-analysis-socially-engineered-malware

======
LoganCale
NSS Labs is who Microsoft gets to do MS-sponsored research that always puts IE
ahead of everything else.

------
uncoder0
Looking at the paper it seems the only required step for Google to fix this
issue is to enable download protection by default. With download protection
Chrome and IE10 are essentially the same.

For me I will continue to only enable javascript on trusted domains.

------
vxNsr
Scary, considering that chrome use is going up and IE use is dropping.

Odd that there doesn't seem to be any good tech website offering a succinct
overview of the report.

------
fulafel
this is about how hard it is for users to download and run potentially
malicious exe files with the browsers, ie has a whitelist of common non
malware exes.

